# Wellbutrin is making my breasts grow??



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

So, I started taking Wellbutrin almost 3 weeks ago. I noticed within the last week that my boobs have gotten noticeably bigger, like maybe 1/2 a cup? A bra that used to be a bit too roomy in the cups I now entirely fill and it's maybe on the smaller side even. My breasts have been sore, especially on the outer sides/outer bottom part (this is where the new growth is mostly happening). I can physically feel more of that "firm" tissue with my hands, and there are even a couple small lumps that made me a little nervous. So it's not just "fat" that's making my boobs grow- they are actively growing some kind of other tissue.

I took a home pregnancy test a few days ago and it was negative, so I don't think that's what it is.

Women in my family have a history of messed up hormones/reproductive health issues, and I've certainly experienced my fair share of them as well. So perhaps I'm predisposed to having this specific Wellbutrin side effect?

Has any one else, male or female, experienced breast growth while on Wellbutrin??

PS: I'm not taking brand-name Wellbutrin. It is generic Bupropion SR. I take one 150 mg tablet two times a day (so 300mg per day).

Other possibly-enlightening note: 
A week after my last period ended (it ended on the 31st), I had some brown spotting/brown clots for 3 or 4 days. This has never happened to me before.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Searched the FDA and Swedish database for side effects, no results. Searched pubmed for articles on it, and its hormonal effect, only i found was it didn't raise Prolactin levels in neither male or female...

Only thing close was "oedemia" water retantion, and thats mostly in legs, hands and face...

So i don't know you age maybe you still grow, maybe you eat more? maybe check pregnacy test again. Random periods... If not maybe see a Dr, and draw some blood...


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

watertouch said:


> Searched the FDA and Swedish database for side effects, no results. Searched pubmed for articles on it, and its hormonal effect, only i found was it didn't raise Prolactin levels in neither male or female...
> 
> Only thing close was "oedemia" water retantion, and thats mostly in legs, hands and face...
> 
> So i don't know you age maybe you still grow, maybe you eat more? maybe check pregnacy test again. Random periods... If not maybe see a Dr, and draw some blood...


Thank you for doing those searches for me! It's worrying that apparently I'm the only one getting this. And yeah, this definitely isn't water retention..it's actual breast tissue growth.

My breasts stopped growing about 4 years ago, and I've actually lost weight recently.

I agree that going to a doctor for a blood test/examination is a wise move.

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Sure NP, i was a little bit worried, ive been recomending it to males with sexualdissfunction, from other meds...

Hope it turns out well for you! Best whishes!/Alex


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

I appreciate it, Alex 

If anyone else has input, I would love to hear it!


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

I found this...
http://www.dr-bob.org/babble/20031105/msgs/277825.html

and this
http://www.ehealthme.com/ds/wellbutrin/breast+enlargement

Apparently about 0.06% of people on Wellbutrin might be experiencing breast growth...however it's probably because of weight gain in general.

I've lost weight, not gained, and the new breast growth isn't fat, or at least is mostly not fat.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

^interesting though they also mentioned Strattera wich also works on the Noradrenalin...But 0,06% thats extremly rare, like you said weightgain either fat or water could explain it... But you lost weight hmm.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Heeee--llllooo. I know which drug I'm going to try next.

I mean, that's what I thought when I saw the thread title. I don't mean to make light of your issue. I'm sorry.

I think if it's worrying you, you should stop taking it immediately, or talk to your doctor, or both. If it's having an effect you're concerned about, that's a bad sign. I don't know anything about this pill, but maybe it isn't agreeing with you, and better safe than sorry.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

Lol. I don't even want my boobs to grow!

But yeah, I'm trying to get an appt with a Dr.

If this IS a side effect from the Wellbutrin, it's the only worrying side effect so far. Wellbutrin meshes well with my body chemistry or whatever


----------



## vmesser1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Experiencing this too; prego painful breasts, but not prego. Also having one day of breakthrough bleeding 15 days after I menstrate. I was Googling side effects. Thank you for confirming.


----------



## vmesser1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ditto, thank you for confirming. Prego sore breasts, but no prego and also 1 day of breakthrough bleeding 15 days after menstrating had me Googling side effects.


----------



## Leona Dearman (Feb 8, 2017)

I have been on 400mg sr per day for 6 months or so...my breasts have been so extremely sore also. They have also grown/ swelled a lot. I kept thinking it would pass like the headaches did but it hasn't...seems to be constantly severe soreness.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

when they get as big as @watertouch, then you need to worry.

Did this start pretty much straight away when you began wellbutrin? Is the wellbutrin working for you ?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

This thread is from 2014 O_O

I just got prescribed Wellbutrin and I'm debating if I should take it or stay off meds.... hmmm!!


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

if you think you need it @Atheism , I would say take it - the right medication (not saying this one is) can make a huge difference and set you on the right path.

Maybe google it and see if this is a common side effect?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

@SFC01 I hope it is common, I could use it hehehe

This one would ideally be good for me (if everything else goes right) because it has no sexual side effect, which is why I got off the Paxil.

I actually want to try no meds first before I start taking them, but the bigger breasts thing is a little tempting, now if only it worked on your butt too, I'd be 100% in


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Atheism said:


> @SFC01 I hope it is common, I could use it hehehe
> 
> This one would ideally be good for me (if everything else goes right) because it has no sexual side effect, which is why I got off the Paxil.
> 
> I actually want to try no meds first before I start taking them, but the bigger breasts thing is a little tempting, now if only it worked on your butt too, I'd be 100% in


Go on girl, go for it - get those breasts 

Have you been on the meds for a while ?


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Go on girl, go for it - get those breasts
> 
> Have you been on the meds for a while ?


Yeah at this point in my life I had been on Paxil for over 2 years. It worked REALLY well.. it was there when I desperately, direly needed it. I feel that with the experiences I've had in regards to facing SA, that the meds allowed me to experience, I can now much better handle myself socially without meds than where I was 2+ years ago. Not perfect, but better. In regards to depression, that's what I am now testing out. I want to see if I would be depressed without meds.. and how long it would take without them... or if miraculously I could function without them. But the sexual side effects of Paxil are too much for me to bear and I wanted to try something new -- I figured why stay where you are JUST because you're comfortable?, there might be a better option out there. So I got prescribed Wellbutrin and then the day before I was going to take it, I got appendicitis and rushed to the hospital for surgery to get my appendix removed and since then I've not even been thinking about taking meds, I've been bedridden for almost a week now, out of school and work.

But yeah I want big boobs too


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Atheism said:


> Yeah at this point in my life I had been on Paxil for over 2 years. It worked REALLY well.. it was there when I desperately, direly needed it. I feel that with the experiences I've had in regards to facing SA, that the meds allowed me to experience, I can now much better handle myself socially without meds than where I was 2+ years ago. Not perfect, but better. In regards to depression, that's what I am now testing out. I want to see if I would be depressed without meds.. and how long it would take without them... or if miraculously I could function without them. But the sexual side effects of Paxil are too much for me to bear and I wanted to try something new -- I figured why stay where you are JUST because you're comfortable?, there might be a better option out there. So I got prescribed Wellbutrin and then the day before I was going to take it, I got appendicitis and rushed to the hospital for surgery to get my appendix removed and since then I've not even been thinking about taking meds, I've been bedridden for almost a week now, out of school and work.
> 
> But yeah I want big boobs too


Well good to hear you have seen some improvement - think its important whilst getting relief from meds to use that time wisely with regards to continued recovery.

I`ve not had SA but came on here for advice on depression, and I take a pretty powerful drug for it, but I have always thought about whether I would be ok without the medication now but never quite get the balls to try it - just cant stomach the thought of going back to how I was feeling !

Sorry to hear about the appendicitis, hope you recover for the summer party season in florida, when me and naes will be going for it big time !!! bring it on


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

SFC01 said:


> when they get as big as @*watertouch* , then you need to worry.
> 
> Did this start pretty much straight away when you began wellbutrin? Is the wellbutrin working for you ?


Hey!!! U shouldn't asked for a breastpic if you doesn't know the sender is a guy or a girl!!! :grin2:


----------



## bburton81 (Mar 18, 2017)

I am a male I just started Wellbutrin 150 XL. I've been on it for two weeks and have also noticed sore/puffy nipples and itching pain in the "breast" area. This is known to be a side effect of the medication, although not a well-known one. I plan to ask my doctor about this although I doubt they will be familiar with it. I do not want to stop the Wellbutrin but I may have no choice if this side effect continues. It is the only medication I am on. It seems to be getting worse each day so I am concerned.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I asked a pharmacist about Wellbutrin one time and he did mention that it messes with body hormones. So I suppose it is not a stretch to think it could make breasts grow. Of course in my case the net hormonal effect was some hair loss! Watch out.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

bburton81 said:


> I am a male I just started Wellbutrin 150 XL. I've been on it for two weeks and have also noticed sore/puffy nipples and itching pain in the "breast" area. This is known to be a side effect of the medication, although not a well-known one. I plan to ask my doctor about this although I doubt they will be familiar with it. I do not want to stop the Wellbutrin but I may have no choice if this side effect continues. It is the only medication I am on. It seems to be getting worse each day so I am concerned.


Probably a good time to find an alternative way of managing social anxiety, maybe other meds will have better effects.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Well I'll be staying on this one for sure now. Could use this particular side effect! I must, I must, I must increase my bust! lmao


----------



## 546617 (Oct 8, 2014)

can I see before and after picture of them? just for scientific purposes of course


----------

